# TFW with PR application



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey, 

I'm in the middle of a job offer, awaiting the decision on an LMO. With the new backgrounder, RN's have been put back on for which my wife qualifies, if we were to also apply for PR under the FSW status, would this affect the TFW visa or would be a case of updating some paperwork? 

Cheers


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

You could apply anyway and withdraw if the LMO & job offer work out. 

Your wife should check on the RN status in Canada. From what I've heard and read on this & other boards theres certainly an equivalency exam to be sat and possible a requiremnt to have more experience in certain clinical areas. The canadian RN status seems to require a brad general experience before specializing.


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks JGK,


My wife has already done the research, she has completed the assessment and 2 of the 3 subsequent courses. The last one she can complete whilst in Canada.

Thanks for the advice though


----------

